# Young pair of bonded rabbits (male and female) looking for new home



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Do the animals have rescue back up?:* Yes
*Location*: Harlow
*Number of animals*: 2
*Type/Breed/Variety*: Lion-Head x Rex
Sex: Male and Female
Age(s): Approx 12 months
Colours: Cinnamon and Agouti (happy to be corrected on this!)

*Reason for rehoming*: I was called by the people who were fostering these. They had been found dumped and living feral. But I don't believe this was for a long time as they are very friendly and not very human shy!

Temperament: These are very friendly, young and gorgeous rabbits. They are brother and sister we believe, but the girl was pregnant when found and delivered a litter of two babies, which she ignored and were left to die  However they were neutered when they came into rescue and have been re-bonded with no issues. They will obviously need to go together and will be an asset to any household. They have been living outside, but would be OK indoors if given enough space. The adoption process is straightforward, involving a home check, adoption contract and an adoption fee. The homecheck will just be to check you have a hutch/run/space suitable for two rabbits (the bigger the better). These rabbits have been vet checked and castrated while in the rescue. We are asking for a minimum of £60 (for both), but welcome donations higher than this as we are funding ourselves at the moment.

Transport is available. Please get in touch if you are interested as we travel quite a bit...and can probably arrange a "run" to wherever you are 

Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.

(female)





(male)





Both


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Niki these are gorgeous!  
I think your girls a sable and boys a sooty fawn


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Hi Niki these are gorgeous!
> I think your girls a sable and boys a sooty fawn


Wow I was quite a way off!! Thanks! Though you may have unwittingly volunteered your services if I need help with colours in the future  thanks!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Seal-Point [possibly Iron Grey] and Sooty Fawn 

Iron Grey









Sooty Fawn is also sometimes called Tortoiseshell. Both Seal Point and Iron Grey are dilutions of Sooty Fawn, so can occur in the same litter.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Seal-Point [possibly Iron Grey] and Sooty Fawn
> 
> Iron Grey
> 
> ...


Ooh interesting! You too are added to my points of contact on this


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Still looking for their forever home!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am happy to say this lucky pair are now reserved.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, now named Lily and James, these two are in a lovely new home


----------

